

Show HN: Online Invoice Quote and Expense Management - agevenkat
http://99invoice.com

======
yitchelle
Interesting that there is a iMac on the landing page. Doesn't that alienate
those who does not have an iMac, even subconsciously?

~~~
alaskamiller
It's stock art, it costs $10.

------
thethinker1032
I see that there is no HTTPS on the website. You may want to fix this if you
want this to be safe to use on a day to day basis.

------
Vintila
A few English mistakes, maybe have someone proofread it.

------
pol0nium
Hi. Could you show us some screenshots of the product ?

~~~
Chive
Would be very interested in that as well. Please also include some screenshot
of the quotes/invoices.

~~~
mobinni
free 30 day test I tested it out, you can customize templates, but they should
add the ability to set it up completely in html and via a builder for non-
technicals

------
mobinni
Go premium button on the top does nothing

